# Small claims court



## nclhs (Jan 25, 2015)

Has anyone successfully sued a regional in small claims court? I am owed just over 3k in unpaid invoices over by these people. We were told net 30 and some date back to September! They continue to claim that they will pay if/when Safeguard pays them. I'm closing my business to start a roofing company and I really need what's owed to me.


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

Has anyone successfully sued a regional in small claims court? I am owed just over 3k in unpaid invoices over by these people. We were told net 30 and some date back to September! They continue to claim that they will pay if/when Safeguard pays them. I'm closing my business to start a roofing company and I really need what's owed to me.

I am In WA state also, do you care to share the regionals name ?


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

If you are Legal Then by all means take these Dead beats to Court!Make sure you have the proper documentation and all invoices.I bet they don't even show up!File liens if you can.


----------



## nclhs (Jan 25, 2015)

PacWest Property Services in Graham, WA. I know there are others that have been screwed as well.

Yes I'm legal, although I was stupid enough to believe them that I only needed a basic business license to do the work. That was all fine when we started just doing grass, but then they pushed us to do wints and misc small plumbing work (fixing leaks, replacing faucets, etc.) So...


----------



## nclhs (Jan 25, 2015)

How much does it cost to file a lien? Also, our contract states that we agree not to. Not sure if that holds water or not.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Breach of Contract is a 2 way street. As long as this Pac West breached contract, not paying within contract timeframes, before you Breached, by filing small claims, then all should be good.

You very well my win but can you collect? Be prepared to execute a judgement.


----------



## GGC (Feb 5, 2013)

I am currently taking a Regional to court for $23k in unpaid invoices. We were using PPW and took screen shots of all the pages of each order. Once they found out we served them they blocked us from viewing profile. Thankfully we were able to get that information before they did so.


----------



## nomosnow (Mar 6, 2013)

PPW ...thieves and scammers


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

Who is the regional?




GGC said:


> I am currently taking a Regional to court for $23k in unpaid invoices. We were using PPW and took screen shots of all the pages of each order. Once they found out we served them they blocked us from viewing profile. Thankfully we were able to get that information before they did so.


----------



## nclhs (Jan 25, 2015)

We were using PPW too.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

nomosnow said:


> PPW ...thieves and scammers


PPW only offers a program/application where work orders can be issued/uploaded. How did they scam you?


----------



## GGC (Feb 5, 2013)

Baxol Properties located in St. John Indiana. They are also known as PCR Asset Solutions since we have filed a lawsuit.

PPW did nothing wrong. Baxol just deleted our file with them once they were served giving us no records of the work we did with them. We took screen shots of every single tab for every order though. Even have the screen shots of them approving the invoice on their side. Pretty easy case to win according to lawyer. Funny thing is they are basically trying to say they do not even know what we are talking about. Hoping we do not have records. Lets see if we actually get paid though.

Horrible company to work with. We essentially built their company for them and once prices started dropping we said no thank you.


----------



## Let The Fun Begin (Feb 28, 2015)

I know of 2 other guys they did the exact same thing too after they helped build up properties. Since there only client is ALTISOURCE they may be out of business soon. Just checked today and there Web site is no longer active.


----------



## nomosnow (Mar 6, 2013)

They are trashouts that were done over 60 days and they keep qc failing various things, one was the neighbor dumping crap there..Regardless, with every qc failure the clock starts over for the 60 days again...


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Breach of Contract is a 2 way street. As long as this Pac West breached contract, not paying within contract timeframes, before you Breached, by filing small claims, then all should be good.
> 
> You very well my win but can you collect? Be prepared to execute a judgement.








Exactly, from what I understand winning is relatively easy. 
Actually COLLECTING is the very difficult part


----------



## Motovated Pro (Dec 8, 2014)

Stay away from SEAS they don't pay either !!!!!!


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I got one with a broker form over six months ago where I installed a gate and then FNMA removed approval. I told them yesterday I get paid soon or the gate disappears.


----------



## reoPROS (Mar 2, 2015)

Tell me about it, but here's my question.. DO you guys think SAFEGUARD is the "bad guy" or the middleman company that was RAPING US? Cause check this out.. I wish I could post the recording on here so you can hear 1st hand how we are screwed! Im not talking a little messing around Im talking about full on ass raping! 

I spoke to this lady the other day, she was a FAST talker so I knew right away where this was going! NO WHERE!  anywho.... She proceeds to tell me about this lady in OHIO that just make 17k in 1 direct deposit on grass cuts alone for the entire state all by herself! Well **** Id like to meet this superwoman, this bitch clearly has magical powers and I need some! 2 days and she can cover the state WOW shes good! 

Clearly this was bull**** but I humored her. Ok so here is where it gets funny! She tells me to check my email shes sending me all the stuff. Ok so she does this and also shows me all the other people who she emailed the same thing to after telling me how she just wanted me! Oh were my feelings hurt! NOT 

I then open the email and it all sounded good till at the bottom of the email it says ALL vendors give up 25% then split it 60/40!!!!!!!!!! Wait WTF did i just read? I start looking at all the forms i was sent I've been in this business long enough to know by looking at a house what the lot size is and Im not looking over 7k on any yard here. which means all Yards would be $32.00 here is where you are going to hit the floor laughing..

$32.00 -25% =24.00 THEN A 60 40 SPLIT WHICH LEAVES ME WITH $14.40 TO SWEEP, EDGE,RAKE UP ALL LEAVES FOR FREE, BAG &REMOVE! wait it gets better.... Lets say the job YOU bid is APPROVED for $1000.00 someone gets 25% (-250.00) off the top.leaved ($750.00 is what is DUE to me now...not my 1k approved bid mind you)..of coarse... then they minus the material money (-$300),ok i see this BUT WAIT I PAY FOR THE MATERIAL, then they take an additional 40% Ill get a check for $270 out of my bid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

YEAH SOOOOOOOO AFTER I picked myself off the floor I thought well Im dying to see how this is even possible for ANY VENDOR to make money. Cause after all there is NO guarantee any additional jobs will ever come my way. Ill be damned if they think Im going to be their duck! BUT I still needed to hear how they justify this. 

I called all morning , some stupid recording so after noone picked up i called back and pressed 0 and walaaaa she answered! I knew it was her cause she sounds like a 70yrold with oxygen tank on her hip cause she smoked to much, 

I said I have several questions before I decide to send the forms in... Im then told about their process. The rip off process is what it sounded like to me.... she said she got my emails LOL I bet she did she didnt call me back, but that was ok I got to her anyway... so Im asking her about the bids and what not ,( mind you I got all this from their forms I didn't make it up they gave me the same example I just gave you) OK so if I bid 1k then you take some they take some then thats not my bid. If i send a bid thats what I want. I'm told they have a dept that their main job is to review bids and up them the most they can( which I would do if a sub gave me a bid Id add 25% give or take. BUT i don't rape my workers out of their bids I pay them their bid and Im paid the rest. Well she told me they not only take 40% but they also up the bids then pay is less! SHIESTERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I WONDER WHAT THE NATIONS WOULD THING OF THIS TYPE OF BLATANT THIEVERY. NOT ONLY ARE WE BEING SCREWED BUT FANNIE MAY IS, SAFEGUARD IS, ALTISOURCE IS. THEY ALL ARE!


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

reoPROS,
This has been standard operating procedure for many years. I've seen regionals from all gammets. 70/30, 60/40, 55/45, you name it I've seen all the break downs. You neglect to process that the large Nationals NEED regional coverage. It's a necessity for their business model. It alleviates headaches, staffing, and most importantly responsibility. I'm as anti-regional as anyone, but I'm also a realist they are a necessary evil.


----------

